
Boosting the Real Time Performance of Gnome Shell 3.34 in Ubuntu 19.10 - e12e
https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/boosting-the-real-time-performance-of-gnome-shell-3-34-in-ubuntu-19-10/13095/7
======
e12e
Surprisingly insightful post IMNHO.

From the mistakes section:

> Dragging windows and assuming that’s related to performance of the rest of
> the shell. It’s not always. We found that dragging windows had its own
> unique reason (78) for being slow on top of everything else.

And from that bug/mr:
[https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/568](https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/568)

> compositor: Don't emit size-changed when only position changes

> Waking up gnome-shell and triggering JavaScript listeners of size-changed
> every time a window was only moved was wasting a lot of CPU.

> This cuts the CPU requirement for dragging windows by around 22%.

